# High quality cost and logo on the tag



## alcapon1 (Apr 22, 2007)

Well I want to upgrade in the quality to the best possible Tee. I want to put my own tags with my logo on there and keep it top notch. My question is it possibe to get that Big clothing label look without ordering 10,000 shirts. My Shirts go for 30+ because some profits go to charity orginizations and I want my customers to get what they pay for and them some.The screening print will be in 1 or 2 colors so no problem with multicolors.I find that the better the quality the more people want them. I like the AAA shirts but I hate the tag and dont know how to get my own tag on there. Can I do this and still turn a profit.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

alcapon1 said:


> My question is it possibe to get that Big clothing label look without ordering 10,000 shirts.


Yes.

You might want to search the forum for _relabeling_ (or browse through this section of the forums), for lots of further information.


----------



## punkoriginal (Feb 5, 2007)

hi. the 1701 shirt from aaa has a tearaway tag. It work great. you can then screen print your label inside the neck.


----------



## punkoriginal (Feb 5, 2007)

AAA also does relabeling if you order something like 72 dozen shirts. but for low minimums muy the 1701 range with tearaway tag


----------



## Quattroporte (Dec 27, 2006)

I use American Apparel and AAA. With both of them, I find it wuite easy to take the tag out. However, it takes practice in order to not rip the seam. I think you have to find your own technique, but it takes me about a minute to take out a tag. Of course, it takes a second with the tear-away tags, but I get a great deal for the regular shirts.


----------



## Dave 2006 (Apr 13, 2006)

check out tsc apparel, they have many different brands to chose from, including american apparel, and they provide relabeling services with no minimum order for a cost of 30cent per shirt (cant beat that with a stick).


----------



## alcapon1 (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks everyone this site is the bomb


----------



## forfeitclothing (Apr 25, 2007)

Also, Alot of American Apparel come Tagless, just for that purpose, and if you have ever noticed all of the shirts in Pacsun are screenprinted tags, Cant get more legit then pacsun.


----------



## alcapon1 (Apr 22, 2007)

wow,I did not know that. That is some interesting info


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

forfeitclothing said:


> Also, Alot of American Apparel come Tagless, just for that purpose, and if you have ever noticed all of the shirts in Pacsun are screenprinted tags, Cant get more legit then pacsun.


I've never seen a tagless American Apparel shirt. Where do you get your AA shirts from that they come tagless?


----------



## tinkertee (Jan 2, 2007)

forfeitclothing said:


> Also, Alot of American Apparel come Tagless.


Whaaaat? American Apparel, tagless? No way.! Which shirt come tagless. Is that a special order thing, because all the shirts I order come w/tags?

I am such a noob.


----------



## punkoriginal (Feb 5, 2007)

style 1301 or 1701 comes with tearaway tag


----------

